
Mark Cuban calls this viral resume 'amazing' – but not all recruiters agree - aginovski
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/17/mark-cuban-says-this-viral-resume-amazing--heres-why-some-experts-disagree.html
======
renholder
>" _As a result, many recruiters prefer not to see headshots on resumes, said
Augustine._ "

In case anyone plans to move to Europe, any time soon, the opposite is true
here.[0]

[0] - [https://www.visualcv.com/what-to-include-in-a-
cv/#europe](https://www.visualcv.com/what-to-include-in-a-cv/#europe)

